# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  AADO Book

## OpticalTraining

Does anyone have any experience using the AADO's book for ophthalmic assistants (sorry, I forgot the name of it) by Phrenell Walker as a textbook? We're considering adding it as required reading. I'd like to know whether anyone else has, what your opinion is, and how effective is has been as a teaching tool.

It looks good to me -- simply and clearly written, easy to understand for most students.

----------

